# Who has the earliest H- Motor? Or?



## Vintage-Whizzer (May 19, 2017)

I am just curious to see who has the earliest Whizzer H-engine? 
Early versions of any other model would also be cool as well.
Feel free to post some pictures, even if it is only a crankcase.
Thank you!


----------



## bricycle (May 19, 2017)

Earliest H I show recorded is #494


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (May 19, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Earliest H I show recorded is #494



Wow that is an early one! Thank you!


----------



## mason_man (May 20, 2017)

Not mine, does this count? 

Ray


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (May 20, 2017)

mason_man said:


> View attachment 469350 View attachment 469351 View attachment 469352 Not mine, does this count?
> 
> Ray



Yes it still counts! Thank you Ray!


----------



## mason_man (May 21, 2017)

Yes, your welcome. 

Ray


----------



## bricycle (May 22, 2017)

mason_man said:


> View attachment 469350 View attachment 469351 View attachment 469352 Not mine, does this count?
> 
> Ray




*WHAT *is bolted onto the exhaust port? :eek:

1,000 apart way kool!


----------



## mason_man (May 30, 2017)

bricycle said:


> *WHAT *is bolted onto the exhaust port? :eek:
> 
> 1,000 apart way kool!




Hi Bri, just some stuff to keep junk out of the ports.
Check this one out. H Model case.  

Ray


----------



## bricycle (Jun 1, 2017)

mason_man said:


> View attachment 474740
> 
> Hi Bri, just some stuff to keep junk out of the ports.
> Check this one out. H Model case.
> ...




Cool, NOS crankcase!


----------



## Vincer (Jun 1, 2017)

I would think that this one was produced sometime during the first year of the H model.

Vince


----------



## mason_man (Jun 3, 2017)

Vincer said:


> I would think that this one was produced sometime during the first year of the H model.
> 
> Vince
> 
> ...



Nice Vince!  
I'd say first 6 months.

Ray


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jul 21, 2017)

I just purchased one today that is H-3148 it does have another stamp that is further away, but it is not a number.
The 2 holes where the tappets go have been ground down. I almost didn't buy it, but I have another early H-motor that has very similar scenario.
Has anybody seen this before, and will it affect the performance?


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jul 25, 2017)

'
I wonder if this is H-3148, or if it is H-31480
The last stamp is further away, and it doesn't look like any number, maybe the letter G?
I would like to think that this is #3148
It does have the early font compared to the later H, J, 300, and 700 motors.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Kevin LeRoy (Jul 26, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> I am just curious to see who has the earliest Whizzer H-engine?
> Early versions of any other model would also be cool as well.
> Feel free to post some pictures, even if it is only a crankcase.
> Thank you!



Here is the serial number from my Whizzer. I call her the M.A.S.H bike!!


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jul 26, 2017)

Man that is cool. The funny thing is, I have the twin to your bike.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 27, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> View attachment 650446 View attachment 650445 '
> I wonder if this is H-3148, or if it is H-31480
> The last stamp is further away, and it doesn't look like any number, maybe the letter G?
> I would like to think that this is #3148
> ...



H-3148


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jul 30, 2017)

bricycle said:


> H-3148



It is definitely engine number H-3148
I will post pictures tomorrow of some of the major differences between this H case, and the other early H cases.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Aug 1, 2017)

Below are some pictures that help identify early H model engines.
There are many differences in the early crankcase, but I pointed out most of the obvious ones.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Aug 1, 2017)

There are lots of cool little differences between the two crankcases.
Early on Whizzer must have decided to improve a few things.
They took of extra metal around the motor mounts, but then made the trenches longer.
They added rolled edges inside the crank case. (maybe for better oil flow)?
They added the little gutter that leads to the tappet. (probably so oil could get to it)
On the 300 series, there is no gutter. (perhaps they used a different gasket shape)?
If you really pay attention, almost everything about the early crankcase is different.
I love this stuff, and want to learn as much as possible about these old motorbikes.
I hope you guys enjoyed this!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2017)

Don't forget the vent? hole(s) in the points chamber...


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Aug 1, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Don't forget the vent? hole(s) in the points chamber...



 Yeah, you are right. Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> There are lots of cool little differences between the two crankcases.
> Early on Whizzer must have decided to improve a few things.
> They took of extra metal around the motor mounts, but then made the trenches longer.
> They added rolled edges inside the crank case. (maybe for better oil flow)?
> ...



I LOVE part scrutiny!


----------



## mason_man (Aug 6, 2017)

Yeah, You gotta love the Planes and Trains. 
This one has it all 
Whizzer 5" rear brake  drum,120 ga spokes. Rack,fender accessories. model K hub. Just in for a tune up. 

Ray


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Aug 9, 2017)

Here is my newest crankcase. It is number H-2688.
As early as my H-3148 motor is, the casting still differs from this on.
Whizzer must have been making this stuff up as they went along.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 10, 2017)

The Model H Whizzer Motor, was considered  (The Second Generation )

Wilson Foundry of Pontiac drew up the plans for the new Model H motor July 16 ,1945.
First production run started on October 10, 1945,with a contract for 110.000 units.
The first motors were available to dealers in March, 1946. A total of 139.000 model H units sold. 
Most of this stuff is common knowledge, more  information is available. Thank you for posting your findings. I can add to them if ok.

Ray


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Aug 10, 2017)

mason_man said:


> The Model H Whizzer Motor, was considered  (The Second Generation )
> 
> Wilson Foundry of Pontiac drew up the plans for the new Model H motor July 16 ,1945.
> First production run started on October 10, 1945,with a contract for 110.000 units.
> ...



I wonder when the motor above H-2688 was made? Any idea? Thank you!
PS please feel free to add anything that you want, I love the info.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 10, 2017)

Ok, March, 1946
38,600 units sold to the Atlas Company, subsidiary of Standard Oil Company. 
18,300 units to the Gambles Western Auto stores. 
18,300 to Firestone stores. 
The balance for Whizzer own distributors and dealers. 
Don't forget about the European Whizzers. They started out with the mighty "H" model 

Ray


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Aug 10, 2017)

mason_man said:


> Ok, March, 1946
> 38,600 units sold to the Atlas Company, subsidiary of Standard Oil Company.
> 18,300 units to the Gambles Western Auto stores.
> 18,300 to Firestone stores.
> ...



That is great info! Thank you, and cool bike!


----------



## mason_man (Aug 11, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> That is great info! Thank you, and cool bike!




Glad to be of any help. 

Ray


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 28, 2017)

I just picked this Whizzer on a 40 Schwinn DX frame up a few weeks ago, and am in the process of changing a few things. I noticed this thread so went out to look at my H motor serial #. Looks like an early one.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Oct 28, 2017)

That sure is a nice motorbike, and a very low serial number too! Very cool!


----------

